# Symmons metering shower valve (4-425)



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Does anyone know if you can get the repair parts for this thing, or am I just best off replacing the whole valve part?

There are 6 of them, and 2 are fubar.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I haven't installed one in years, but parts have to be available.

About $300.00 a pop if I recall correctly to replace the entire unit.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Have a Look See Here...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Have a Look See Here...


 That's the ticket.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

That's AWESOME!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## bmasch (Aug 18, 2011)

Do you know of a similar resource for a Newport Brass Model 1-595 bath/shower rough-in valve? Alternately, is it possible to buy a new one (~$250) and replace the innards on the existing one?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

bmasch said:


> Do you know of a similar resource for a Newport Brass Model 1-595 bath/shower rough-in valve? Alternately, is it possible to buy a new one (~$250) and replace the innards on the existing one?


Try Doing This but I don't think it will stop the hamster... :laughing:

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/



rw


----------



## PlumberJenn (Jul 14, 2011)

Ns15r repair kit rebuilds the spring loaded pushbutton cartridge including seats.. No need to replace unless damaged....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

PlumberJenn said:


> Ns15r repair kit rebuilds the spring loaded pushbutton cartridge including seats.. No need to replace unless damaged....


 




Jenn, please post us an into in the introduction section. Tell us years in the trade, licenses held, etc.


----------



## PlumberJenn (Jul 14, 2011)

Where would I fond the intro section Tommy?


----------



## PlumberJenn (Jul 14, 2011)

Found it!


----------



## ChantellWilson (Oct 14, 2011)

something could have entered the hot water pipe to the shower blocking the flow......might have to remove the cartridge to wash it out....some showers have a plastic device behind the handle so kids or old people can not turn the handle to far allowing the hot water to flow and burn themself....this plastic piece can be removed to allow u to turn the handle further to allow much hotter water to flow


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

You may want to post an intro in the proper thread before going much further. It is customary on PZ that all new members post an intro before posting.


----------

